# Recipient info



## twinkle81 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi I'm just wondering how much info is shared about recipient of eggs to the egg donor when egg sharing?? It's just a thought that has crossed my mind If anyone knows please? X


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hiya.....

The only things you can find out regarding recipient are whether they get BFP/BFN, and if it's BFP how many babies are born, sex and month/year they are born in. X


----------



## twinkle81 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for that, good luck for your treatment xx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thankyou........ Looks like its the end of treatment for me, I got my BFP this morning  

Good luck to you x


----------



## twinkle81 (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh wow congratulations!!! All the best x


----------

